# American Kills Africa's Most Famous Lion



## beancounta (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing wrong with hunting game in Africa, but this guy stepped right in it.



> An American dentist has been identified as the hunter who used a bow and arrow to kill one of Africa's most famous lions earlier this month.
> Dr. Walter J Palmer, from the small town of Eden Prairie, Minnesota, is thought to have traveled to Zimbabwe and allegedly paid $55,000 (Â£35,000) for a big game permit and killed Cecil the lion.
> The much loved big cat was wounded by arrow after he was allegedly lured out of the national park by the hunter's bait. After spending two days tracking the injured beast, Cecil was eventually found and shot dead. The corpse was then skinned and the head hacked off as a trophy.
> Professional Zimbabwean hunter Theo Bronkhorst and local landowner Honest Ndlovu are due to appear in court this week on poaching charges for allegedly killing Cecil.
> Speaking to The Star Tribune on Tuesday morning, Dr. Palmer said that he was preparing a statement, only saying, 'obviously, some things are being misreported.'


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3177303/PICTURED-American-dentist-passion-hunting-killed-Cecil-Lion-bow-arrow-Zimbabwe.html


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Saw that on MSN. Some people think just because they have money the can do whatever they please. This guy must be a real sportsman. Hope they throw him to the lions.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Killing a trophy lion in Africa on a paid and structured kill to cull hunt, cool by me. Leave him be. Baiting it out to poach it illegally (if that's how it actually played out?), not cool at all. Nail his ***.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

^x100


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Another fine example of why the Lion King should have never went Broadway Musical.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I bet the psychos are already sending him death threats.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Trophy lion hunt!! Big Fan!!! Awesome for those that get to go and pursue that hunt. If he didnt know the lion or how it was baited out etc then no problem by me. But if the outfitter knowingly baited out as described that is deplorable and that whole operation should be shut down. Otherwise no way to know wild lions from "preserve" lions....He paid for a hunt....went through with it. Awesome! But if the outfitter set this up purposely then that is a terrible deal and a terrible dark shadow ruining this guys trophy forever.

Oh and if you are going to kill something famous make good shots.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't you just love people that BAIT.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Baiting for predators is common and for good reason. Lions have to be a certain age (over 6 years old i believe but someone may know exactly). So it gives the hunter and guide a chance to size up the trophy and only take the right animals. And also gets you a good clean shot on an animal that can now turn around and kill everyone in your party. Having them consistent and stopping at the bait is smart. You still have to sit in the dark....with lions all around you.....every night....looking at the darkness....for 21 days...hoping the right lion comes in for a shot. Did i mention lions all around you? With blood in the air.....its still a tough hunt.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

if it wasnt in the game persevere its fair game many times the boundary is a river for the game preserve on one side of the river you can shoot on the other is fine..


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*A little more info*

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...he-lion-was-american-zimbabwe-officials-claim



> Conservationists in Zimbabwe have accused an American man of being the alleged killer of Cecil, one of Africaâ€™s most famous lions and the star attraction at the Hwange national park.
> 
> On Tuesday, the Zimbabwe Conservation Task Force said the man thought to have paid $50,000 (Â£32,000) for the chance to kill Cecil was not a Spaniard as originally believed, but US citizen Walter Palmer, from a small town near Minneapolis. The man left the lion skinned and headless on the outskirts of the park, the ZCTFâ€™s Johnny Rodrigues said in a statement.
> 
> ...


I could understand if he were an occasional hunter who wouldn't have noticed certain red flags (Spotlighting, luring it with the bait tied to the vehicle, trying to destroy the GPS Collar).

I could even understand him goofing up and being confused over the location of the Bear kill that got him on probation.

But this guy was an experienced sportsman who knew or should have known that things weren't quite on the up and up. Trying to destroy the GPS Tracking collar?

Throw him in the Hot House.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

A good clean kill for big cats is very important. 
Just ask this genius.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

best bet is to stay out of zimbabwe..****hole of a country go to zambia instead


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The report I saw said that he paid $50,000 to two people to lure the lion out of the National Park.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...g-zimbabwes-popular-cecil-the-lion/ar-AAdBcJc


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Dragging bait and spotlighting is exactly how you hunt lions. A 13 year old male would have a giant thick mane that could easily cover up a tracking collar. I see no red flags. the outfitter screwed him in my opinion. He is wrapped up in a bad deal. There are shady outfitters everywhere. But if the lion steps off the preserve......boom.

Ever heard of the Aransas National Wildlife Refuge. Deer live and die in there without ever seeing a man.....and when they open it for bow season there are dozens of tripods lining the boundary fence calling those deer out of the preserve. 

Im still not ready to burn the hunter at the stake yet....but sounds like the outfitter is very shady. When you hire a guide for leopard/lion hunt they usually start baiting way way before you get there to locate a mature animal so you have a good experience in your short time there. It is common and understood when you book the hunt. the advanced scouting and planning is part of what you are paying for. to set it up for you.

The video above is a smallish leopard....they are like a flying chainsaw. A big lion is 4 times bigger.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

It's not like he killed Bevo or Reveille


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Somebody's lion here.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

You don't think he would have noticed the GPS Collar while posing for pictures?

Plus he was already on probation for lying to wardens over here.

Taken together, it warrants a really close look at the Dentist.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

How many of yall have posed next to deer with ear tags (or holes from where there used to be ear tags).....or celebrated shooting ducks with bands on their legs.....

Ever look into hunting those giant mule deer or elk? The best areas and the most coveted tags are guess where....right up next to the reserve....think about it.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

The dentists career is pretty much over, I hope he had some money socked away. Now that he has been named he is getting blow up all over social media.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesth...egedly-killed?bftw&utm_term=4ldqpfp#.mil0eJpm


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Who would not read the tag? 

Some have rewards for returning them (BEER MONEY!)

Why try to destroy the tag unless you knew you did something wrong?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

8seconds said:


> Who would not read the tag?
> 
> Some have rewards for returning them (BEER MONEY!)
> 
> Why try to destroy the tag unless you knew you did something wrong?


Define destroyed....you mean they cut it off of the trophy while skinning out preparing the mount? You are giving the media reporting way too much credit here. They are spinning and wording everything for worst case shock value to make a story as if he brutally murdered some Zimbabwe royalty. It was a hunt....and a successful one. Whether he knew is was shady or not has not been shown. Only a news story fantasized about a disney movie.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Official was quoted as saying they tried, and failed, to destroy the tag.

Cutting it off is one thing, trying to destroy it is something else entirely.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It had a collar on for 16 years? That's just wrong too, IMO...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

8seconds said:


> Official was quoted as saying they tried, and failed, to destroy the tag.
> 
> Cutting it off is one thing, trying to destroy it is something else entirely.


Come on man...you think those tags are made of kryptonite? How hard would it be to destroy if they really wanted to. If they were really concerned that tag would have never been found. they just cut it off....media and anti hunters are romanticizing this whole story to make hunting lions into a monster. its a dadgum dog coller....trying to destroy would be successfully destroying. it wouldnt be that hard to destroy. They just cut it off and processed their trophy.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't care, it's an Africa thing not America. People don't know the whole story, for all we know they put that Dentist in a hide and said SHOOT THE LION. The guide outfit is the one that is responsible. No one is going to pay that kind of money to go to Africa to poach a lion. There are plenty of guides that will sell you a legal lion hunt. 

As for the hate mail, I would love it! I would respond to it and let them know I was planning a baby seal hunt next. So many Americans want to force their views on others and its one of the main reason we are hated in so many other countries. Who are we to say that Cock fighting, or bull fighting is wrong. Who are we to tell people they must let their women vote, read, or drive? I might not agree with how they live but I don't think we should wag our finger in their face. We sure don't like it when they tell us how we should live. I remember when I was younger people use to mind their own business.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

One thing is for certain - somebody kept the head of the lion, so it didn't die of natural causes and lay rotting until someone found it. If the rest of the story is true, then they need to stop the practice by making an example out of someone. The hunter or the outfitter, and definitely whoever baited the lion off the reserve. But you always have to wonder if something unpleasant happened, and people need someone to blame.

Killing a lion for a head mount isn't my cup of tea. Just like dragging a dead tarpon or sailfish back to the docks. If the guy has $50K to toss at something like that, I'm sure he can afford a good lawyer.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> best bet is to stay out of zimbabwe..****hole of a country go to zambia instead


It's been kind of hard to lion hunt in Zambia since lion, leopard and Elephant have been closed for the last couple of years. They just released quota for leopard maybe lion this year.

Dragging baits up to a bait sight is standard practice. Ive never used spotlights for leopard or lion. Zim has different laws than Tanzania regarding that.

From what I have read, the PH and landowner were not permitted to do this hunt at all. The client seems to have a bit of a shady past too.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Well crud! Thanks to all the attention this mess is getting...my trophy giraffe hunt has been cancelled!

I already had the mount picked out of a book at Larry Dossmans too! Reared back on it's haunches front legs flailing and really gnarly looking fangs! I'm disappointed to say the least! 

I hate people like this (If true) that just want the trophy without a hunt...like the guy that shot the big whitetail in a pen at night at Bear Creek Park, cut the head off and left the rest lay there! Pitiful!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hunting a lion probably wouldn't be for me, but I don't know a whole lot about it. It may be that this guy sought out a shady PH that would put him on this particular lion. But my money is on the PH being shady and putting this hunter on the lion and the hunter was ignorant of how "famous" this lion was (whatever the heck that means) or that he was being lured from a reserve. Heck, I can take you to places here in East Texas so deep in the woods that you wouldn't have a clue where you were. I wouldn't imagine that Africa is any different, ride around for a couple of hours, stop at a blind and the PH says shoot that lion. Just my .02.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Is the African lying king back from Kenya yet?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Is the African lying king back from Kenya yet?


I see what you did there!

BTW - I love your avatar picture. My mother still has the pair of tweezers I put into a light socket. Seems like a natural fit to me, even now.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I ain't eating any cat except a pussy ,, therefore I'm not not in for 55k....
I hope they nail him if it was poached.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

okmajek said:


> I ain't eating any cat except a pussy ,, therefore I'm not not in for 55k....
> I hope they nail him if it was poached.


I'm in WAY over 55K on my kitty...Jus Sayin!
What is the best way to prepare lion by the way?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

What is the best way to prepare lion by the way?

poached, I suppose!! LMAO!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This is why we dont name wild animals....If the lion had been named Larry or Bill would it still make the news?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

DCAVA said:


> What is the best way to prepare lion by the way?
> 
> poached, I suppose!! LMAO!!


Oh man, you guys are brutal. That gets green, for sure.

Actually, it doesn't matter how you cook them... they taste just like panda.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I was willing to consider the possibility that they guy just shot what the outfitter told him to shoot. The AP ran this article that doesn't look good for the guy. I'm thinking that I would have become a little more careful, after getting busted once:

"According to U.S. court records, Palmer pleaded guilty in 2008 to making false statements to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service about a black bear he fatally shot in western Wisconsin. Palmer had a permit to hunt but shot the animal outside the authorized zone in 2006, then tried to pass it off as being killed elsewhere, according to court documents. He was given one year probation and fined nearly $3,000."

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/3d1e...sed-african-lion-death-convicted-08-bear-hunt


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

I hunted Antoinette in 2007 for sable. It was previously a white farm when it was "resettled" by a youngish, black guy who ran hunts on it freelance to various PH's.
The Gwahi side of the border with Hwange is literally a train track for a border with the park--one side of the track you were in Antoinette--step across the track you were in Hwange, which is roughly the size of Delaware. The elephants would loiter at dusk at the tracks and wait for dark thirty then amble across to the still running wells and pans to water--then be back in the park by daylight or before--same with the lions. If they were still over come daylight, then they were fair game. Most of the black PH's over there all have this attitude that they are buddies with Mugabe and pretty much play loosy-goosy compared to the white hunters. Not saying there is no culpability with this guy--but I have been around these black hunters who offer some definite illegal/immoral opportunities because they feel like they are untouchable. There probably is more to the story--then what the press would lead you to believe. Everyone has to remember too--that this story was put up by a English news service and England and Zimbabwe still hate each others guts--with each constantly sniping at each other. Long memories of 1980 as it were and all.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Reminds me of when ole T-Roy from Montgomery Gentry killed that tame bear and tried to pass it off as a wild trophy. Sickening.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

DCAVA said:


> What is the best way to prepare lion by the way?
> 
> poached, I suppose!! LMAO!!


Can't give you any more green. hwell:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Lat22 said:


> Reminds me of when ole T-Roy from Montgomery Gentry killed that tame bear and tried to pass it off as a wild trophy. Sickening.


Remember Bucky?


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

And MAN remains on top of the food chain.........


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Is the African lying king back from Kenya yet?


I tried to Green you Brother, but the site wont let me......


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Send him back for prosecution. He has already done this before, time for Africa to set an example and punish an American after a fair trial of course..


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

ralph7 said:


> Can't give you any more green. hwell:


Got him for ya. LOL

But that pun was bad enough to warrant a reddie!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

apparently this issue is being pushed on major media outlets around the world because its code to the elites around the world exactly what it says im unsure but can guess

there is code separate from this telling the elite to head to the bunkers as well right now


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Threats*



Jay Baker said:


> I bet the psychos are already sending him death threats.


You bet, social media is full of them. Lost count of how many I came across.

I dont have a problem with killing a lion if you do it legally. Apparently this guy has been busted once for poaching in his home State of Minnesota.
This guy really gives hunters a bad name but for people wishing death to the man they have lowered themselves to that same low level as the poacher, maybe even lower.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> apparently this issue is being pushed on major media outlets around the world because its code to the elites around the world exactly what it says im unsure but can guess
> 
> there is code separate from this telling the elite to head to the bunkers as well right now


So something is going down? I don't have a bunker myself, is it too late?


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I see no point in killing something I'm not going to eat. Especially a giraffe... What kind of idiot would kill a giraffe. What do you do for an encore, come home and shoot a cow? Wait, I'd eat the cow.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Marlingrinder said:


> I see no point in killing something I'm not going to eat. Especially a giraffe... What kind of idiot would kill a giraffe. What do you do for an encore, come home and shoot a cow? Wait, I'd eat the cow.


This idiot! And it was eaten.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

pacontender said:


> This idiot! And it was eaten.


...and self-proclaimed. Good job, on both accounts.


----------



## paulb1184 (Aug 12, 2014)

How is dragging a bait for loin any different then feeding corn for deer?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

paulb1184 said:


> How is dragging a bait for loin any different then feeding corn for deer?


 Most people that harvest deer eat them...Not just kill them for the hail of it.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

paulb1184 said:


> How is dragging a bait for loin any different then feeding corn for deer?


It's not really. Although we hung 50 baits over 2,000,000 acres, and maybe 50% of those had cats hit them. The baits also give the PH time to judge the animals. On lions the age restrictions were set at a minimum of 6 years old. If younger than that, it resulted in fines and loss of quota. For leopard, they have to be males. Again fines and loss of quota if a female is shot. This is for Tanzania. Zimbabwe allows spotlight hunting and leopard hunting with dogs.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Most people that harvest deer eat them...Not just kill them for the hail of it.


What most don't understand is that in Africa animals with no value get killed off. Allowing hunting gives people employed by hunting operations and game scouts incentive to protect the animals. This brings in revenue to allow areas that would have no commercial value otherwise.

Typically photo safari operations bring in more revenue than hunting. Areas like the one I hunted would never be able to sustain a photo safari operation. Too big of an area with not enough opportunity for photography. Without the hunting, these areas would be poached out.


----------



## paulb1184 (Aug 12, 2014)

I didnt say that I agreed with leaving the animal lay. I was just referring to the baiting practice.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Marlingrinder said:


> I see no point in killing something I'm not going to eat. Especially a giraffe... What kind of idiot would kill a giraffe. What do you do for an encore, come home and shoot a cow? Wait, I'd eat the cow.


Ever shoot a coyote? No plans to eat one......different predator different continent. I have eaten bobcat backstrap though and it was purdy dang good.

I dont need to shoot a giraffe either but they are purdy good eats....just sayin.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

So much misinformation in that news post, definitely shopped and chopped for maximum shock value.

NO doubt, that was a shady landowner, but that is SOP in Zim. No doubt, the PH was in on the deal, again not unusual in Zim, but there are good reputable PH's and outfitters in Zim. The hunter likely did not know it was the celebrity lion, but he did know it was from the park, it's pretty standard stuff for hunting next to reserves etc. Would've been hard to see the collar under the mane, but doesn't matter, the collar is not a free pass out of the reserve.

Biggest issue is, the PH and landowner had no quota for lion assigned to that property. It is customary there for PH's to purchase from other properties, a quota spot, to cover an animal needed for a hunt, or shot on a hunt, I suspect that is what happened here. I personally do not agree with this, if the game management authorities had wanted to issue quote for an area, they would. It is NOT however, under their laws, illegal. 

I had a chance to shoot leopard in Namibia on a private farm, under this same situation, we would purchase a quota from a neighbor, and pursue the leopard that was creating great havoc among the landowner without the quota. It was killed on a adjacent farm, and the same quota was swapped to cover the animal.

PARTICULARLY for Americans hunting in Africa, your permits and documents are checked most carefully, other wise you will not be able to import your trophy. Caps intended. In the case of lion, leopard, elephant, any of the CITES species, you better have it right or risk confiscation at US Customs. 

All said and done, with the hunters previous record, it does not look good, and is a poor mark on US hunters, and hunting everywhere. Lots of things could be done different to have made this a more acceptable hunt.

Funny thing is - that lion was 13 years old. How long do the bunny huggers think that lion was going to live anyway? Not much longer, and being torn to bits by the hyenas, typical end of life for old lions, isn't very good either.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

FishingMudGuy said:


> So something is going down? I don't have a bunker myself, is it too late?


i dont have a bunker either, i have been really looking for the signs its time to get out. im about 80% sure we are all about to be put in concentration camps in the states. though it may be pushed back a few years depending on how jade helm and the similar drills across the globe go
September 23rd is still being pushed we may very well see something big happen then.

and yes the elite are fleeing the states, the majority of the bunkers are in africa and south america, the elite know immense climate change is coming thats why they are going to the southern hemisphere. i know people have been crying wolf for a long time but this time its the real deal, go buy your family the things you would need in an economic collapse(it is impossible for our economy to keep going for another 5 years) get yourself a closet full of food and the ammo to defend yourself from both your neighbors and your government as best as you can, the elite plan to drop the population of this world by over half through war, weather, famine, drones and nerve gas, as well detention camps and eugenics(55 million abortions have happened on the books in the US since 1978, and there are only 3 country in the world now who's population is on the rise because of eugenics) if you actually learned our true history you would know the **** party was assimilated into the american government after WW2 and they still think the holocaust was the was to go so they can leave the bloodlines they want and get rid of those that muddle the bloodlines they care about.

there are not only the forces at work that control the Illuminati there are other ET's of high intelligence who are playing roles we are not completely alone as a species which means there is some hope, spiritually i would suggest practicing love not fear, fear and love are the only true emotions and everything branches off from there, the point of being human is to ascend spiritually everyone has the ability to reach the higher dimensions of consciousness which can save this planet and those on it. humans can vibrate at a frequency that physical harm is impossible, people need to stop thinking the 3rd dimension is the only one open to us because its not the case, when your sleeping your actually separating your higher consciousness and your body and you are coming close to true astral projection.

we are split from the same source consciousness the point is oneness there is no difference in value between a human and a plant both are life split from the same consciousness technically you are the plant and the plant is you, the point is for source to know its self just like your point is to know yourself since you are a part of that source consciousness
the law of attraction is the main law in the universe i could go on for a long time about this, but this is the reason the Illuminati tell us what they are doing through movies and media they need to set up the world thats going to be created, they are using the law of attraction to bring in the apocalypse by using our fear. fear is the true enemy and people need to learn that if we are to have a chance as a species on this planet. even if humans go extinct on this planet there are humans across the galaxy's in the sirius and orion systems to name a few we are not all there is of our species and we are the furthest from ascension though many of the younger generation came with higher consciousnesses than their parents achieved.

i have love for each and everyone of you even if you dont like me you are part of me and i am part of you since we are all part of the same source consciousness(god)


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

as i said the lion thing is code
the lion was 13 years old (13) Illuminati
it name was cecil (research Cecil Rhodes) Illuminati
england is represented as lion








think about it for a little bit


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

........says the lion killer.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> as i said the lion thing is code
> the lion was 13 years old (13) Illuminati
> it name was cecil (research Cecil Rhodes) Illuminati
> england is represented as lion
> ...


Form 4473, questions 11(e) and 11(f)


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> as i said the lion thing is code
> the lion was 13 years old (13) Illuminati
> it name was cecil (research Cecil Rhodes) Illuminati
> england is represented as lion
> ...


You are bat guano crazy man. Keep on rocking!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

there are some who are resistant to the truth and thats fine i have noticed the people of 2cool have been paying a little more attention to the things i have said lately with the way the worlds direction has been going. im saying these things because i care about life and this planet and im in a position to know more than most and yall are welcome for it. most people are not gonna wake up until they are being marched to the guillotine but im going to do what i can to wake as many up as i can regardless


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

im crazy because i have studied the Illuminati enough to recognize their codes? thats called discernment not mental illness


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i dont have a bunker either, i have been really looking for the signs its time to get out. im about 80% sure we are all about to be put in concentration camps in the states. though it may be pushed back a few years depending on how jade helm and the similar drills across the globe go
> September 23rd is still being pushed we may very well see something big happen then.
> 
> (god)


So if we are all in concentration camps, who will pay taxes to feed the government? Who will raise food to feed the ones left in charge?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> there are some who are resistant to the truth and thats fine i have noticed the people of 2cool have been paying a little more attention to the things i have said lately with the way the worlds direction has been going. im saying these things because i care about life and this planet and im in a position to know more than most and yall are welcome for it. most people are not gonna wake up until they are being marched to the guillotine but im going to do what i can to wake as many up as i can regardless


Ever notice you are the only one here, ONE, that is neck deep in this "truth"? hhhhmmm.....maybe the other 500,000 are on to something......


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

actually yall are asleep, yall are being controlled by MK ultra mindcontrol and its not your fault, there are ways to break out of that though allot of it has to do with your crown chakra. i am not the only one trying to wake the people up there are many, you also have to understand the media/google and all social media is totally controlled(especially since jade helm) the fact you not seeing other say the things i am is because they are suppressing the truth. i will be glad to show yall the truth if you care enough to try it on for yourself for size

answering the question above, they have stock piled food for a 100 years and the seeds to start over once they no longer need to be underground. understand the world they intend to create is not for humans its for a highly intelligent species of hostile ET that has taken over the world government by force and cunning that came from the system Alpha Draconis and humans are actually a food source for

ever wonder what the holocaust was it was about persevering the Aryan race(a race from somewhere else in the universe) who the draconians feed off of their emotions like drugs. if you are not Aryan you are just muddling the genetics they care about and will be killed as a "useless eater"


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

its no really a thread hijack i was trying to make yall understand the only reason this is on media outlets around the world is becasue its code to the elites..
why was the lion 13 years old?
why was is named after Cecil Rhodes a member of the illuminatti
anyone ever heard of this lion "cecil" before now i sure as heck havnt
why is the code about an american killing the symbol of england?? 
what does it mean? people have lost the ability to question things for themselves, might have to do with the heavy metals they are dumping on us from the planes that fly overhead or maybe it has to do with the fluoride in your water or maybe the fact that Hollywood is using satanic witchcraft to mind control the populous


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

This thread just got weird.

On the original topic, I have no problem with a professional hunt for 13 year old lion assuming the required permits and allocations are obtained. It's beneficial for the species' population and conversation efforts. 

I do think though this lion was illegally hunted without the required permits and at a minimum the dentist should have had a suspicion everything wasn't legit. Extradite him and let their courts decide.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i dont have a bunker either, i have been really looking for the signs its time to get out. im about 80% sure we are all about to be put in concentration camps in the states. though it may be pushed back a few years depending on how jade helm and the similar drills across the globe go
> September 23rd is still being pushed we may very well see something big happen then.
> 
> and yes the elite are fleeing the states, the majority of the bunkers are in africa and south america, the elite know immense climate change is coming thats why they are going to the southern hemisphere. i know people have been crying wolf for a long time but this time its the real deal, go buy your family the things you would need in an economic collapse(it is impossible for our economy to keep going for another 5 years) get yourself a closet full of food and the ammo to defend yourself from both your neighbors and your government as best as you can, the elite plan to drop the population of this world by over half through war, weather, famine, drones and nerve gas, as well detention camps and eugenics(55 million abortions have happened on the books in the US since 1978, and there are only 3 country in the world now who's population is on the rise because of eugenics) if you actually learned our true history you would know the **** party was assimilated into the american government after WW2 and they still think the holocaust was the was to go so they can leave the bloodlines they want and get rid of those that muddle the bloodlines they care about.
> ...


Is there a brand of tinfoil you recommend or is any type acceptable?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> im crazy because i have studied the Illuminati enough to recognize their codes? thats called discernment not mental illness


I always want to give a guy a chance to explain. So I have a serious question for you, about what it is you're thinking. If you can give me a straight answer, maybe I'll get it - because right now I don't get it.

Are you saying that:

a) Nobody actually killed a lion, and they set the whole thing up to send a coded message?
b) The guy killed the lion specifically to meet all the conditions to send a coded message? So the dentist is an agent of the Illuminati?
c) The guy unknowingly committed the perfect act to allow them to send the proper coded message? Just an incredible, well-timed coincidence.
d) The Illuminati are so smart that they can take advantage of just about anything to send a coded message, and they happened to selected this?

And I don't understand how a group so smart and organized hasn't adapted to the times. Why don't they just send encrypted e-mails? Or take out coded ads in the classifieds?


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Alex jones????


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> ...and yes the elite are fleeing the states, the majority of the bunkers are in africa and south america, the elite know immense climate change is coming


Whoa, whoa, whoa. This is about CLIMATE? Never mind, forget the explanations. Save your fingers the typing.

If you were talking about political/social upheaval, that would be bad enough. But, no, I'm not reading any explanations about how the elite are moving to Africa to escape the climate. Actually, moving to Africa to escape social upheaval isn't exactly the thinking of a bunch of masterminds, either.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

alex jones is Illuminati he would have never been at bohemian grove if he wasn't, he is whats know as a disinformation agent and there are several shades of people like him that all deal with specific aspect of control of the populous

those are legitimate questions and some of them i cant answer because of the complexity of the people involved 

i will say this is not the only codes being sent to them i can show you what i mean if you want.

another point the Illuminati would have the money to hunt overseas like this and my experience says many in the Illuminati do go overseas to steal the life essence of animals they deem powerful(elephant, buffallo lion ect) watch Gorge Zimmerman wink at the judge before he was sentenced. he was a pawn in the same way

i have been seeing the code for "get to the bunker" on media outlets, this code may be the same or it may be the start of WW3


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Time to break out the tire pressure gauges. Some of these posts are looking a little flat.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

they are not moving to africa they are moving below it as well as south america, the northern hemisphere is about to not sustain life. there is some talk about a comett coming around sept 23rd that will hit near Puerto Rico though my intuition says thats not what going to kick this off.
on the higher dimensions there isnt a timeline, things are past present and future its entirely possible they were able to see into the future to know when and where the comet would fall as long as the vibrations of humans dont change(and most people dont change)

the elite has gone through great lengths to keep the populous in the dark about whats coming. just do the math our economy has no way to continue for more than 5 years. not only did the elite want all this to happen they made it happen..just wait till you go to the doctor next and they want to chip your hand its happening now through obamacare

just look at planned parenthood getting caught selling aborted fetus's and nothing comes from it, they are in control of this planet all the way down to what you eat/drink and what you see daily on media outlets..you cant even go to the store without buying food that is literally poisonous to you.

had someone who died of cancer? blame the elite they made it and they have the ability to heal it through certain enzymes. it eugenics and population control guess yall havnt heard of the 10 holistic doctors who dissapeared the last week or two in Florida..funny almost all of them were curing cancer with this enzyme and now they are dead..\

dont liek ISIS or the fact we are starting WW3 to go fight them? well once again blame the elite our government openly admits they trained and armed ISIS, see any of the ISIS execution videos?? i wondered why they had $3000 glock 18s its because we gave them the weapons they are killing people with. there is video of us arming them and its disturbing the shear amount of death dealing power we gave them(and who else did we arm Al-Qaeda and we went to war for over 12 years in over 7 countries because of it)

dont think they control the world imagine what would happen is the food stopped getting tucked in or the water from your sink stops running. this is coming and soon


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I do love a good Shark Bait report on the comings and goings of the Illuminati. It keeps things interesting for sure. The details and interrelationships are impressive


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If you shoot a Lion that is used to being around humans, have you really accomplished anything?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Meanwhile, back on topic. This is the kind of garbage that is going to fall out of this story. They will blame Americans for everything wrong in the whole world. They will scapegoat all hunters. And they will even find a way to make this thing political:

*Donald Trump's sons under fire over Africa hunting trip *

Two sons of US property mogul Donald Trump have come under fire after pictures emerged of them posing with the corpses of African animals during a hunting trip

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...sons-under-fire-over-Africa-hunting-trip.html


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> actually yall are asleep, yall are being controlled by MK ultra mindcontrol and its not your fault, there are ways to break out of that though allot of it has to do with your crown chakra.


Mind sharing a little of whatever your smoking?


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Dang...haven't visited this derailed thread since yesterday. 

I'm stocking up on tin foil for the end of times that is obviously coming in 5 years. Those elitist pricks will pay through the nose. :ac550:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol!!!


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, this thread went from discussion on poaching of a lion in Africa to SharkBait blabbering about Aliens putting humans in concentration camps....

SharkBait, put down the paint thinner and check yourself into a padded walled hospital.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

this fits..



> Here's what social media is teaching you today:
> If you kill babies and sell their body parts it is okay.
> But if you kill a lion make sure it doesn't have a name.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

deflection, the truth is too much for many to handle so they scream liar at those who know it. this is a product of fear and i have already spoke about how fear is the true problem

one of the biggest problems i cant think of is the bible says "angel" instead of "alien", could you imagine where would be at if our religions validated the fact that aliens seeded our race(like Sumerian history states). that we are a chimera species made by the Draconians by mixing their DNA with that of the Colobus monkey(yes almost everyone has the DNA of a monkey in them that is fact).

i feel bad for those who can look into the nights sky and truly think they are the only intelligent race out there, much less the only race on this planet









lots of people like to laugh at this guy but at the end of the day he put two and two together and went with what makes since (allot more since than earth being 6000 years old and made in 7 days like Christianity states..)

the Atlantian, Egyptian, Mayan and Sumerian cultures where in contact with ET's and their technologies and building achievements prove it as does the history they recorded


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

One question in the face of armaggedon-

What would Willie do?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\>

I'm elite and I know nothing about what you speak of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

well............


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

then your not elite or you would be headed for the bunkers

the draconian system is set up in a pyramid, the base to that pyramid is the masons
you are not truly elite unless you are Illuminati and even that might not be enough to get a spot underground. all of the things i have said are out there for others to find


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what is "underground"?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Where sharkbait will be when the Illuminati read this.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

How come it is ok to talk dead lions here and we have to talk dead snakes in the jungle?

There are famous snakes too.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Do these Illuimati's have a website so I can see where to go?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

my dad was a mason even had a ring, will this be enough for me to be spared?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Whatever I am too elite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

By the way, anyone who hunts a lion is chicken****. This is coming from a hunter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


>


Best post on this thread!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Would a mobile home be ok for bunker use if it were not in town?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

if your elite(Illuminati) your admitting you drank pee, semen, and menstrual blood and ate feces as well as being a pedophile and you took it up the butt in group orgies 
you are also admitting unless you are of the bloodlines you have sold out your fellow man so you could get ahead in this lifetime

"Where sharkbait will be when the Illuminati read this."

let me touch on this subject, i never joined the Illuminati i was born into an Illuminati family of the bloodline, and thats not the same thing. most people join the Illuminati at the age of 25 

joining and leaving the Illuminati is unheard of and i guarantee you wont be revealing their secrets if you join them and try to leave.

i am not the only person who was born into one of the families who wants nothing to do with it and there are others who are actively talking out about it like i am, i have found several people who went through similar satanic ritual abuse who are speaking against them.

the Illuminatti has several ways to deal with those who know too much and share it. for some people they will just discredit them and use trolls online to make others feel a certain way about them, for some people the will bring charges against them of something like sexual child abuse to totally discredit them

the Illuminati is a fan of "wet ops" basically hitmen, and some who speak out go that way(there are many in the police force who are Illuminati hit men just like there are judges everywhere who will do what they are told)

through my journey of understanding i learned to give up my fear, and it set me free. i learned there is separation between body and spirit and the spirit goes on even when the body dies

i am taking a risk saying these things.
i have a few things on my side though. first i am of the bloodline and thats important these multidimensional entities that are in control of the planet need people of the bloodline to manifest themselves in this dimension (the 3rd dimension) 

i will explain it this way obama is of the bloodline which mean a higher entity can use Obama as a host for itself and interact with the world and its people through him.its the same way in the music industry all celebrities are of a certain bloodline just like the presidents. 
basically since i am of the bloodline i am a stand-in body for a certain entity that is currently using my father. i do not believe they will kill me if they can help it because i am a potential "possession" victim for that entity
i have also gone the opposite way of that darkness and there are ways that has protected me, most who underwent ritualistic abuse as children from the Illuminati either turn into extremely bad people or they go the other way trying to raise their vibrations of those they can influence


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Remember MH 370? First reports of 777 parts off Reunion Island.

I think it was an Illuminati hijack and they were headed to...wait for it...

Africa!

Who knew besides SB?

Link http://www.wired.com/2015/07/may-found-piece-mh370/


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

What the heck did I just read? We have Illuminatriv.hwey whats hapningggggggggg


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> What the heck did I just read? We have Illuminatriv.hwey whats hapningggggggggg


SB is scoring some good chit!! Lol!!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

one more thing you have a conscious and unconscious mind and the unconscious mind is more powerful in many ways. 
just reading what i said can and will effect you regardless if you agree with it because of your unconscious mind and the fact the unconscious mind will find this info rings true
the same principles apply in the subliminal messaging world of modern entertainment. your subconscious is what picks up on it, and its obviously effective or they wouldn't be doing it


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> SB is scoring some good chit!! Lol!!


thats one of the ways to break free from the mindcontrol many are under. the psychoactive properties are a de-programmer..
there are other ways as well some of which are not illegal, generally psychoactive agents can be used to program and un-program people..do some research into Mk ultra and Monarch programming there was a certain drug used in them..


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

SB you seem to know a lot about all this, where did you become educated?


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

But who will save the gar fish?


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

So is there a real dead lion or not?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

FishingMudGuy said:


> So is there a real dead lion or not?


Yea he went past the sign at Cedar Bayou.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Handle*

Man after reading some of this crazy stuff I may have to change my handle so I don't get mistaken for a fruit loop....this thread took a hard turn..... Someone has been eating mushrooms on the river bank......


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Yea he went past the sign at Cedar Bayou.


Hope he had on a pfd. :rotfl:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

like is said i was born into a family where satanic practices were going on, as a kid i did satanic rituals without realizing it.
i left my home at 14 years old and never returned until i had a child of my own, i was deceived and almost killed because of it and my daughter was hurt as well. i have spent the last 6 years studying the Illuminati and those they serve and other spiritual matters of importance. 
my story is confusing and complicated and my wife and i have been through hell because of it, but to be fair both my wife and i grew more spiritually than we could have imagined. i left my fear and anger behind for love and happiness and im here to tell others they can do the same thing to a point where you can get back to being the multidimensional beings we actually are, on top of that thats the point of our species is to get back to being multidimensional and to get to know ourselves just as source conciseness is trying to know itself

look at source consciousness as the most beautiful vase imaginable and then someone hits it with a baseball bat..all the billions of pieces of that vase are now mirror images of the original vase just much smaller. in the same way we are all a part of source consciousness. we all make up little parts of the vase that make up source consciousness and we are in its image because we are it and its us. in the same way a plant and you are actually the same because you are both life and consciousness derived from the same source

and to confuse you a little more since on the higher dimensions there is no timeline(past present and future are all the same) so basically the vase never actually shattered on the higher dimensions


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

It has begun.

http://www.rt.com/news/311016-ufo-sighting-japan-video/


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Someone has been eating mushrooms on the river bank......


 another way to deprogram yourself, you say that like it would be a bad thing to free your mind of oppression. i am not advocated taking illegal drugs im just saying our society is set up to discredit those who find higher consciousness. there are many ways to reach ascension or enlightenment, taking a psychoactive drug to try to do that is just a shortcut and most wont get the full truth or understanding though some will.
their are many cultures around the world using dimethyltryptamine in various forms to bring about enlightenment and to open the crown chakra and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that what so ever, the same drug is produced in you pineal gland and releases every night when you sleep. the naturally occurring dimethyltryptamine in your brain is your connection to you higher self and the spiritual world and the separate dimensions.

the fluoride in your water is designed to calcify your pineal gland cutting you off from your higher self and the other dimensions


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Duuuuuuude.......Dat iz sum heaveee chite u r preachin


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Dude....come awn now...

Start your own thread. Find anyone that has these similar beliefs....Anyone!

If you cannot then any educated reasonable person like yourself might consider some difernt consciousnessness.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth.

Buddha


truth is powerful amigo and not easily changed or covered up


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> another way to deprogram yourself, you say that like it would be a bad thing to free your mind of oppression. i am not advocated taking illegal drugs im just saying our society is set up to discredit those who find higher consciousness. there are many ways to reach ascension or enlightenment, taking a psychoactive drug to try to do that is just a shortcut and most wont get the full truth or understanding though some will.
> their are many cultures around the world using dimethyltryptamine in various forms to bring about enlightenment and to open the crown chakra and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that what so ever, the same drug is produced in you pineal gland and releases every night when you sleep. the naturally occurring dimethyltryptamine in your brain is your connection to you higher self and the spiritual world and the separate dimensions.
> 
> the fluoride in your water is designed to calcify your pineal gland cutting you off from your higher self and the other dimensions


But...will a mobile home work as a bunker if it is in the country?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

we need a new forum? throw a few names out there for the name of it,lol


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

roundman said:


> we need a new forum? throw a few names out there for the name of it,lol


The dark side.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

chrigging said:


> But...will a mobile home work as a bunker if it is in the country?


If that is the case, most everyone in Oklahoma should be safe.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

roundman said:


> we need a new forum? throw a few names out there for the name of it,lol


I am just trying to figure out how to pad it properly.

Back to the dentist that killed Cecil. That would seem to be a bad business decision, at best.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my honest answer is i dont think life is sustainable above ground north of the equator within a few years, so unless your going to bury it and stockpile food and water idk. i have spent a while trying to figure out the best place to relocate south of the equator, i could get into allot of reasons about why i picked where i have but instead i will just say 3rd world country's are going to be depopulated by nerve gas from drones, famine and disease. you also want to consider elevation the oceans are likely going to have some changes. personally i would stay away from china and russia and areas near them(both coutrys are furiously making bunkers now, and both will get to act out their own form of the new world order). lets not forget how many democides and genocides we have had in the last 200 years, eugenics has always been pushed. the Uk and the US with see drone strikes, door to door extractions, and concentration camps that they are building now as we type.

synchronicity is the goal with the universe for some people thinking about this and acting on it will be helpful, and for some it would be harmful to deal with the idea that our children will live a much different lives than we have. i am not trying to push fear since fear is one of the biggest problems on the planet right now and it may be possible to steer ourselves away from whats coming by changing the consciousness of our species. on the high dimensions fear is about the same as asking bad things to happen and love is the opposite of that, it comes back to the law of attraction.
i also said before humans can reach a state where physical harm is impossible and this may be the best way to deal with a species that is trying to depopulate the human race, and remember there are other ETs out there we are not alone and our plight is known throughout the universe and dimensions, my advise is stay happy and positive and connect with your loved ones deeply and try to wakeup those around you that will allow themselves to be awoken to the truth


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> deflection, the truth is too much for many to handle so they scream liar at those who know it. this is a product of fear and i have already spoke about how fear is the true problem
> 
> one of the biggest problems i cant think of is the bible says "angel" instead of "alien", could you imagine where would be at if our religions validated the fact that aliens seeded our race(like Sumerian history states). that we are a chimera species made by the Draconians by mixing their DNA with that of the Colobus monkey(yes almost everyone has the DNA of a monkey in them that is fact).
> 
> ...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth.
> 
> Buddha
> 
> truth is powerful amigo and not easily changed or covered up


 And no word rhymes with "orange"


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

All I can say is if Shark is right, I plan to go down with a bang. 

There will be no concentration camps for this old cowboy.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

fjord comes pretty close.

Ma posse droppin' fjord deep rhymes in tha orange sunshine 


I know. I flow.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

FREON said:


> And no word rhymes with "orange"


Well, almost...some have tried. This even has lions in it.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

The lion is dead and decapitated, no personal opinions or beliefs will bring it back.

However, we are all responsible for our decisions, be them good, bad, justified or neglectful. 

The dentist is just as guilty as the men he hired and responsible for the illegal kill. If he was behind the trigger then he is responsible for the action of the bullet.

It's as easy as that. If you're behind the wheel of a car and speeding and fail to stop at a stop sign, you're at fault and get the ticket. Doesn't matter if your passenger was supposed to keep an eye out for speed limits and stop signs.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> if your elite(Illuminati) your admitting you drank pee, semen, and menstrual blood and ate feces as well as being a pedophile and you took it up the butt in group orgies
> you are also admitting unless you are of the bloodlines you have sold out your fellow man so you could get ahead in this lifetime


 5 out of 7 ain't bad


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

JakeNeil said:


> The lion is dead and decapitated, no personal opinions or beliefs will bring it back.
> 
> However, we are all responsible for our decisions, be them good, bad, justified or neglectful.
> 
> ...


I think your a little backwards. Its more like you pay an uber driver to drive you home, but the driver fails to inform you that he has 100 pounds of cocaine in the trunk. Driver gets pulled over, who all goes to jail???


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ill bet he has called in more than once,lol


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You hire what you believe to be a legit outfit. They take your money and take you on an illegal safari. How are you supposed to know that? You spent money in good faith. They bent the rules without your knowledge. 

Drivers and passengers and stop signs dont even come on the same planet as a comparison.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Look on the bright side, at least he didn't shoot it behind a high fence, aka escape proof fence. Or did he?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Mont said:


> I am just trying to figure out how to pad it properly.
> 
> Back to the dentist that killed Cecil. That would seem to be a bad business decision, at best.


How about the "Tin Foil Hat Files"???


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Think I will have some chicken fried lion loin tonight smothered in cream gravy, while I try to decide where I am going to build my bunker South of the Equator!!!! :ac550:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

JakeNeil said:


> It's as easy as that. If you're behind the wheel of a car and speeding and fail to stop at a stop sign, you're at fault and get the ticket. Doesn't matter if your passenger was supposed to keep an eye out for speed limits and stop signs.


If GM tells you that your car is safe to drive (which is implied with every new car) and an electronic failure causes a wreck that kills your passenger? Are you at fault just because you were behind the wheel? The courts sure don't think so.

I don't know what happened in Africa, but it's not "as easy as that". Sometimes, hunting lions in Africa is legal. Unless you live there and know all the laws, you might not know all the rules. That's why you hire a professional. It's possible that they guy took a lion that he was told was legal. He might just be a scumbag, too.

Frankly, I suspect he's probably a scumbag. But God knows a lot of people would not want to be judged by the same yardstick they apply to the rest of the world. I know a BUNCH of people here who would set up an illegal hunt, if they thought they could make $50K off of it. They probably wouldn't advertise the fact that they were doing something illegal.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I doubt this guy paid 55k to go all the way to Africa to illegally kill a lion. My money says the hunting outfit did this to make a quick 55k.
How would this guy know it was a Cecil?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Was the Rhodesian Ridgeback named after Cecil Rhodes??


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

This is quite possibly the wierdest thread I have ever read...


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> By the way, anyone who hunts a lion is chicken****. This is coming from a hunter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A low rent one at that!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One of the guys the dentist paid to hunt real name is Honest Ndlovu.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

FREON said:


> Was the Rhodesian Ridgeback named after Cecil Rhodes??


There was a Republic of Rhodesia (1965 - 1979, it later became Zimbabwe), so the Rhodesian Ridgeback is a dog breed from Rhodesia. 
Cecil the lion was named after Cecil Rhodes, per local there.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

And Rhodesia was named after Cecil Rhodes and the ridgeback was also called the Lion Dog...I am starting to understand all of this now


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FREON said:


> And Rhodesia was named after Cecil Rhodes and the ridgeback was also called the Lion Dog...I am starting to understand all of this now


must be that loin and the gravy that accompanies it:ac550:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Mont said:


> One of the guys the dentist paid to hunt real name is *Honest Ndlovu*.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> If GM tells you that your car is safe to drive (which is implied with every new car) and an electronic failure causes a wreck that kills your passenger? Are you at fault just because you were behind the wheel? The courts sure don't think so.
> 
> I don't know what happened in Africa, but it's not "as easy as that". Sometimes, hunting lions in Africa is legal. Unless you live there and know all the laws, you might not know all the rules. That's why you hire a professional. It's possible that they guy took a lion that he was told was legal. He might just be a scumbag, too.
> 
> Frankly, I suspect he's probably a scumbag. But God knows a lot of people would not want to be judged by the same yardstick they apply to the rest of the world. I know a BUNCH of people here who would set up an illegal hunt, if they thought they could make $50K off of it. They probably wouldn't advertise the fact that they were doing something illegal.


This is absurd, down right stupid. I would never drive a GM.

I'd spend 50k on Cecil before just giving it away to GM.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My take on this....I'd be way more inclined to believe the hunter than the lyin arse media. In a while when the real truth comes out is when to pass judgement. Lota folks on here must be wearin black robes. My opinion of the witch hunt in the social media (we have an agenda against anything to do with hunting and guns) is enough to make me wanna throw up.


Wait for the facts folks!


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Let's take a test for the observance factor here.
Ya'll take a look at this first bull elephant and tell me what ya'll see?
Is he legal of not?
He certainly is closing in on close to 60 lbs and would bring about 40,000.00 into the economy over there.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll wait for a few replies and move on.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> My take on this....I'd be way more inclined to believe the hunter than the lyin arse media. In a while when the real truth comes out is when to pass judgement. Lota folks on here must be wearin black robes. My opinion of the witch hunt in the social media (we have an agenda against anything to do with hunting and guns) is enough to make me wanna throw up.
> 
> Wait for the facts folks!


Bingo.
People are playing right into the hands of the media.
Kenya bent to the will in the late 70's--banned hunting and had their worthless (monetary) game decimated. Botswana did it a couple of years ago, and reports are already coming in of widespread poaching. If Zim. bends down and does away with it because of this stupidity then their game will be wiped out within a few years. Zim. already is riding the razors edge because they have crazy-syphilus infested wet brain starving the country where the game is taking a whooping.
South Africa is bowing down to the pressure with South African airlines--Luftansa and other refusing to carry game trophies.. Kruger park is bringing their elephant culling to a near standstill.

Law of un-intended consequences.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> My take on this....I'd be way more inclined to believe the hunter than the lyin arse media. In a while when the real truth comes out is when to pass judgement.


Well, the hunter has previous pled guilty to lying about the location when he illegally shot a bear in 2009. What makes you think he isn't lying again?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

JakeNeil said:


> This is absurd, down right stupid. I would never drive a GM.
> 
> I'd spend 50k on Cecil before just giving it away to GM.


You know what I like about that response? And I mean this sincerely. I disagreed with you, and you didn't go ape-**** crazy. I don't think we changed each others' minds, but that's okay. Green to you.

I actually understand your point about being responsible for whatever is down-range when you shoot a gun. And I agree that it applies, most of the time it's used. But this guy hit what he intended to hit. The question is whether or not he knew it was illegal, or should have. If he hired an expert to tell him, I think it's on the expert. If it was a nudge-and-wink, where he knew what was happening? Fry him. But that's too close of a call for me, based on nothing but media vomit.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Marlingrinder said:


> I see no point in killing something I'm not going to eat. Especially a giraffe... What kind of idiot would kill a giraffe. What do you do for an encore, come home and shoot a cow? Wait, I'd eat the cow.


Just for you Marlingrinder.
Was this a good shoot on a giraffe?
You make the call. 
Be observant now.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe a little context.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

czbrian said:


> Well, the hunter has previous pled guilty to lying about the location when he illegally shot a bear in 2009. What makes you think he isn't lying again?


So...you're wearin a black robe...right? My point is you weren't there and neither were anyone else that's passin judgement without all the facts.
Typical mob mentality witch hunt.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Anybody ever see Kudu this good?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Africanut said:


> Let's take a test for the observance factor here.
> Ya'll take a look at this first bull elephant and tell me what ya'll see?
> Is he legal of not?
> He certainly is closing in on close to 60 lbs and would bring about 40,000.00 into the economy over there.


What side of the boundary is he on?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Africanut said:


> Maybe a little context.


It looks like hell on earth to me. To each his own, though. I just don't want to go to a place like that.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

pacontender said:


> What side of the boundary is he on?


That elephant and his little askari heard our cruiser coming and ambled back across the tracks in front of us. The sun was setting and they were headed to a pan about 3/4 miles away in Antoinette to drink and they realized they were early- and hustled back over into Hwange across the tracks and turned around to give us the pose. The next pic shows the perspective. Like I said before, 6 feet and no fences makes all the difference in the world. 
That "owner" of the farm HONEST has put on some major weight if I remember correctly--then vs now. 
The guy in the next photo is Alec Strauss holding the glasses.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Mont said:


> It looks like hell on earth to me. To each his own, though. I just don't want to go to a place like that.


Good eye Mont.
That was in Lemco in 2006. The animals were literally walking skeletons and were in the midst of a 6yr drought. The old, black bull giraffe was almost too weak to run and the $800 fee helped go to the conservation/solar water well company that was punching wells for the safari company running the conservancy. Visited some of the other parts of Lemco where they had the water and it was a total different story.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Is Africanut SharkBaits daddy?


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*Hunting?*

They lured it out of a National Preserve at night, spotlighted it so this guy could shoot him safely from an elevated platform with a bow which did not kill it of course so they had to track it down for 2 days and then kill it with a rifle where they skinned it, took the head & pelt and left the carcass to rot. He didn't see a GPS collar while it was being spotlighted? That's hunting?

If Ernest was alive today he would kick that tooth-pullers butt for being such a candyass, drunk or sober. Why not just tie it up to a tree and shoot it cleanly, tip your porters well and they will sign affidavits saying it charged and you acted like a real man and didn't soil your Orvis trousers?
Hell for $50,000 you could buy a human in Africa and hunt him; give him a flintlock pistol and put on your Level-4 body armor so you can claim it was "dangerous game". Hunting like this is a hobby pursued by men with short peckers and inferiority complexes.

"There is no hunting like the hunting of man, and those who have hunted armed men long enough and liked it, never care for anything else thereafter".

Ernest Hemingway - a real hunter!


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> You know what I like about that response? And I mean this sincerely. I disagreed with you, and you didn't go ape-**** crazy. I don't think we changed each others' minds, but that's okay. Green to you.
> 
> I actually understand your point about being responsible for whatever is down-range when you shoot a gun. And I agree that it applies, most of the time it's used. But this guy hit what he intended to hit. The question is whether or not he knew it was illegal, or should have. If he hired an expert to tell him, I think it's on the expert. If it was a nudge-and-wink, where he knew what was happening? Fry him. But that's too close of a call for me, based on nothing but media vomit.


Thanks for the green. Others also had valid points regarding my post and I learned a thing or two from all of them.

Different view points can be enlightening even if you don't totally agree with them.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Somebody get Sharkbait back in here, I wanna hear more. The lion thang is gettin old.....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I was always taught that if you kill it you eat it. I have nothing against hunting ad fishing. As long as it doesn't go to waste or there is a purpose such as eliminating an invasive species, or a rogue predator that poses a genuine threat.

I don't really get the point of killing something just to kill it. That's just me though.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

FearNoFish said:


> They lured it out of a National Preserve at night, spotlighted it so this guy could shoot him safely from an elevated platform with a bow which did not kill it of course so they had to track it down for 2 days and then kill it with a rifle where they skinned it, took the head & pelt and left the carcass to rot. He didn't see a GPS collar while it was being spotlighted? That's hunting?


Let me see if I can do this without making any heads explode:

The whole practice of managed hunts doesn't appeal to me. And the story you told, if that's how it happened, is grotesque. So please don't start any rants about me defending the guy. The part (above) that I don't know about is in red. Assume for a minute that part isn't there, and didn't happen.

Is the rest of it illegal, or just a practice that we think is ugly, and should be stopped?

Now throw in the part about them spotlighting the lion. (I thought it was in the morning.) I assume it's illegal to hunt them at night there? If it is, and they spotlighted the lion, he doesn't have a leg to stand on.

The part about baiting the lion is where I get stuck. I hear people say that it's common practice when hunting them - but it's illegal to bait them across the unfenced boundary of the preserve? (If it's not, it should be. I just don't know.) Seems like there is still a question of whether the outfitter did that with his knowledge or without.

I just get nervous when people's lives get ruined, and their livelihood is destroyed, without knowing all the facts. Remember the fiasco in Benghazi, and the media said that they couldn't know for sure what happened for a week, because they didn't have all the facts? But this time they can know EXACTLY what happened, in the back-country of Africa, instantly? I don't like it when people try to have things both ways.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I am just glad he didn't shoot the Easter Bunny.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

BretE said:


> Somebody get Sharkbait back in here, I wanna hear more. The lion thang is gettin old.....


He's working on the bunker


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Baiting is common and just about the only method to locate and pattern the right lion/leopard targeted for your hunt.
Nothing wrong with spotlighting either. If lion/leopard is coming at night then that is when you hunt them. They are generally consistent and show up about the same time frame.
Nothing wrong with next to the preserve either. They get a pass on the preserve. When they are not on the preserve they are huntable.

Whether or not the guide had permits and permission to hunt in the area where they were is the only thing in question here.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Think about the money involved. A very rare endangered white rhino hunt went at auction at the Dallas Safari Club for $350,000 for an old dying male that couldn't breed anymore and was expected to die of natural causes anytime. The proceeds went to further the species and fight poaching. Only 2000 or white rhinos in the wild so really am awesome thing to do with an animal that is going to die any day now benefitting the rest of the 2000.

Same year at the Texas Deer Association a fawn whitetail sold for $550,000.....


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> So...you're wearin a black robe...right? My point is you weren't there and neither were anyone else that's passin judgement without all the facts.
> Typical mob mentality witch hunt.


I SO wanted to stay out of this but 2 things stand out to me.

1. A guided hunt (especially Africa) is run 99.9% by the outfitter, although customer has the right of refusal. Remember all the furor over Dan Duncan shooting a bear in Russia out of a helicopter? His guides said "this is how we do it here" and he had no clue our govt would take issue, much less try to prosecute. What this guy knew or didn't know is up for debate. The key is the collar. Did he see it or did he not. Either way, unless its obvious something isn't right, virtually all guided hunters in an unknown area or country will follow the direction of his guide. Its what the guide gets paid for. If anyone needs to get fried, its the guide/professional hunter.

2. Everyone is up in arms about killing a famous lion but who's equally indignant about how Mugabe has turned the "fruit basket of Africa" into an economic and humanitarian nightmare. Murdered 10s of thousands, reallocated millions of acres of once productive farm land into what is now wasteland. Farms that were productive for generations now sit abandoned and overgrown because his "war veterans"(read cronies) had neither the skill nor ambition to continue to maintain what previous generations had built . Zim has faced unfathomable inflation and his own population left derelict while he spends millions on every birthday celebration. BTW: his latest celebration includes baby elephant on the menu.

just my $.02 so.....back to the roast.

fj


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

If I had the money, I would have beat him to it. The head would go on the wall in my room and the hide would substitute for a bear skin rug. I do know I should eat what I kill but cat meat and possum are where I draw the line. Fortunately buzzards gotta eat too.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

BretE said:


> Somebody get Sharkbait back in here, I wanna hear more. The lion thang is gettin old.....


I think he might have been abducted by aliens, or even worse, some ron paul supporters!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

JustSlabs said:


> This is quite possibly the wierdest thread I have ever read...


yep. I am lost. I need a beer:headknock


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

24Buds said:


> yep. I am lost. I need a beer:headknock


You'd need a beer if you weren't lost, too, so it's a wash.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

*Sharkbait is right.*

That lion wasn't so famous since none of us had ever heard of him before the illuminati got him.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe he saw the collar, maybe he didn't. There is always opportunity in every situation. I have invented 20' tall fiberglass antennas complete with a "DON'T SHOOT" flag for animals such as this lion. It will have a strobe light on top to help identify animals that are not to be shot. The deluxe model has a sound system with a speaker mounted on the back of the animal repeating the message "DON'T SHOOT" in 117 languages. Still working on something to fit ducks, geese, turkeys, whooping cranes, and ivory billed woodpeckers. If I can be of any help, let me know.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Lot of people griping about this Lion. Now think about how many Tarzan took down. Every one cheered at those .


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> Somebody get Sharkbait back in here, I wanna hear more. The lion thang is gettin old.....


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> My take on this....I'd be way more inclined to believe the hunter than the lyin arse media. In a while when the real truth comes out is when to pass judgement. Lota folks on here must be wearin black robes. My opinion of the witch hunt in the social media (we have an agenda against anything to do with hunting and guns) is enough to make me wanna throw up.
> 
> Wait for the facts folks!


Agreed.

Just another story to cover up planned parenthood drama...It amazes me that killing an animal gets more sympathy than killing a fetus and slicing them up for harvest! sad3sm


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^ Yep ^^^
If the poor guy had only killed the lion with some forceps by crushing his brain and severing his spinal chord, he could have avoided all the liberal outrage over a senseless killing...


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth.
> 
> Buddha
> 
> truth is powerful amigo and not easily changed or covered up


wth have you been smoking?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth.
> 
> Buddha
> 
> truth is powerful amigo and not easily changed or covered up


I hear ya bud. I used to bone this chic in high school whose parents nicknamed her Buddha when she was young and it stuck I guess. Kind of the same thing huh.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Sharkbait is that your boat on 563 south of Liberty named Sharkbait?


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

*Lion*

Why aren't people this upset about planned parenthood and what they've been doing?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

MikeV said:


> Maybe he saw the collar, maybe he didn't. There is always opportunity in every situation. I have invented 20' tall fiberglass antennas complete with a "DON'T SHOOT" flag for animals such as this lion. It will have a strobe light on top to help identify animals that are not to be shot. The deluxe model has a sound system with a speaker mounted on the back of the animal repeating the message "DON'T SHOOT" in 117 languages. Still working on something to fit ducks, geese, turkeys, whooping cranes, and ivory billed woodpeckers. If I can be of any help, let me know.


Ought to be a big market for your product in Chicago, you should hire some reps from the hood!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

lilsamo said:


> Why aren't people this upset about planned parenthood and what they've been doing?


dont worry we are all about to be talking about ebola instead...


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> dont worry we are all about to be talking about ebola instead...


I must've missed the code that said that was coming.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Shoalwater (May 25, 2004)

*Sorry if this was mentioned before*

but I've been working in the interior of Tanzania for a few weeks. Slow internet, power off more than on so haven;t followed this thread. Locals and newspaper editorials don't understand what the furor is. As long as you aren't poaching they are down with removal of predators that sometimes take people. They think we're nuts to get wrapped around the axle over this.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

JakeNeil said:


> The lion is dead and decapitated, no personal opinions or beliefs will bring it back.
> 
> However, we are all responsible for our decisions, be them good, bad, justified or neglectful.
> 
> ...


dude, come on.... you can't honestly think that the way this dude shot a lion is even remotely similar to an instance where you are driving and running a stop sign??? wow


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/31/world/zimbabwe-cecil-lion-dentist/index.html
Zimbabwe wants to extradite the dentist. The dentist has gone underground. The hunter becomes the hunted


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*White Rhino Hunting?*



sgrem said:


> Think about the money involved. A very rare endangered white rhino hunt went at auction at the Dallas Safari Club for $350,000 for an old dying male that couldn't breed anymore and was expected to die of natural causes anytime. The proceeds went to further the species and fight poaching. Only 2000 or white rhinos in the wild so really am awesome thing to do with an animal that is going to die any day now benefitting the rest of the 2000.
> 
> Same year at the Texas Deer Association a fawn whitetail sold for $550,000.....


There are only 4 Northern White Rhino's left in the world, do you think it's really a good idea to hunt them, even if someone was to pay.............ONE MILLION DOLLARS Dr. Evil?

I have a problem with people killing animals that stand no chance just for the sake of killing. I understand conservation hunts and have participated in many, but I ate what I killed and didn't consider it hunting, it was just meat gathering done to prevent the population from collapsing.

Sgem you are a hot-shot Aggie who just flashes his class ring and gets jobs, how come you didn't join the Corps, enter the Military and do some real hunting? Perhaps you took a long look at yourself and knew you didn't pack the gear or have the necessary character to make it and would have just washed out so now you spend ridiculous amounts of money to kill large, emaciated animals in 3rd world sheetholes who stand no chance just to make yourself feel like an Alpha-Male, which you are not and never will be. The only thing that should be killed for just the sake of killing is other human beings that need killing and whose killing has been sanctioned by our Government; no shortage of those, no bag limit, you just have to obey the ROE more or less.

Sgem went to the school that provides the most military officers in the nation next to the Service Academies but knew he could not hack that route so now compensates by paying lots of money for canned hunts killing animals for the sake of killing so he can feel like a real man. Just my opinion, based of years of experience with wantabee's. How far off am I Sgem, not that you could ever admit it?

Oh and Zimbabwe is extraditing the dentist and it's likely the US Government will comply given the worldwide attention to this case so now he gets to spend some time locked up in a nation with one of the worst human rights record in the world, a brutal nation controlled by a brutal dictator. If he had stuck to real, ethical hunting & hunting practices he might have keep his dental practice, not have to go into hiding and thinking how many months until he will be butt-raped in a nation where over half of the inmates have AIDS.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

POC Troutman said:


> dude, come on.... you can't honestly think that the way this dude shot a lion is even remotely similar to an instance where you are driving and running a stop sign??? wow


Maybe not the greatest analogy, but a conveyance of responsibility nonetheless.

You can be cited and fined for your actions behind the wheel of a car if they are not in accordance with traffic law. If you are licensed to drive and do drive, then every time you get behind the wheel it is assumed that you will abide by the rules. If you run a stop sign and your defense is that you didn't see it or didn't know about it, you're still guilty and accountable.

If you're a licensed fisherman or hunter then you are assumed to have knowledge of the fish and wildlife laws. If you're busted by a warden for illegal activity; the "I didn't know" defense will not work.

The dentist has claimed to have done his part in establishing that the hunt was legal and that the professionals he hired are responsible for any wrongdoing. If you're going to be the trigger man then it is your responsibility to know the applicable rules and should be held accountable for your actions. Just because he is unaware of the land owner not having a permit to kill a lion, doesn't mean he couldn't have asked for documentation. If you didn't read the fine print and click on the agree button, then you're accountable and "I didn't know" doesn't work.

It's obvious that he has been on many big game hunts previously, and you would think he learned a thing or two about permits and documentation. The media reports that he was involved with killing a black bear illegally and also has been caught fishing with out a license and has received fines and probation in doing so. Arguably, this could mean that he was involved with the illegal activity or that he is just an idiot with out regard.

I am not against hunting; I'm all for it, but I do think you should be responsible and knowledgeable for what you do with your rod and reel, gun or car.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

FearNoFish said:


> There are only 4 Northern White Rhino's left in the world, do you think it's really a good idea to hunt them, even if someone was to pay.............ONE MILLION DOLLARS Dr. Evil?
> 
> I have a problem with people killing animals that stand no chance just for the sake of killing. I understand conservation hunts and have participated in many, but I ate what I killed and didn't consider it hunting, it was just meat gathering done to prevent the population from collapsing.
> 
> ...


Are you an Aggie? If so you are a sorry excuse for one. This place is a free nation, ppl can spend there money doing whatever the hell they want to that makes them happy. Obviously if it's legal. And killing the lion was. Also the thing was 13 YEARS OLD. Very mature, and a good kill. Have you ever stepped on a bug or killed a snake just cause?? Cuz to you apparently a life is a life is a life no matter the species.

And your quote about killing other human beings for the sake of it is called murder. Killing them because you have to or need is called war.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

What everyone needs to understand here is that the antis, and there are lots of them, are what's driving this. Let them ban one kind of hunting and it's a slippery slope. These same folks consider it cruel for us to even catch and release fish. If these idiots have their way, there will be NO hunting or fishing.

What that means is clear to me. Anyone supporting that way of thinking is complicit in the destroying of our sport.

Think about it. Do you wanna be a vegan?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Huh? My father took my brother and I on a safari to Namibia after he retired on. 300,000 acre NO FENCES ranch. Doesn't get much wilder than that. When I hunt I hunt with a bow on public land where I have taken 2 pope and young whitetails with my bow. 

Maybe one day I hope to be as good of a hunter as some of the pretentious folks on here.

The corps wasnt for me. I have had custody of my daughter from the day she was born. Very proud to be an Aggie when I commuted for 3 years from Sugarland 110 miles one way to finish my degree. Worked the rest of the time and fought stage 4 cancer for 14 months with my infant daughter when she was 9 months old and her mom left after my diagnosis.

Sure wish I had some character. Character enough to act a fool like some....

Pretty sure my posts were about hunting ethics and not personal attacks. My character speaks for itself. And my hunting is very rewarding on some tough public land hunting....by my choice. 

Also haven't bought meat at the grocery store in 19 years.....all fresh meat and fish that we hunt and catch. Incliding when my daughter was an infant. I took her with me and put what i ate into a blender for her baby food. I have been invited often but never ever have I paid for a hunting lease or canned hunt of any kind. I just pay the public lands license and hunt public lands proudly.

So you tell me....is your description close?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I am alpha male enough to stay home with my daught er as a single dad full time till she went to school. Drove around on trash day with her in the back seat of the truck and picked up whatever I could sell and had garage sales every weekend. So i could stay home raising my child right....while fighting stage 4 cancer. And alpha male enough to admit that I never filed for unemployment or government help even tho I was a true candidate in need.

Are you man enough to apologize hot shot? I doubt you will admit your incorrect rant ...... super champ.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

But you still don't wear the aggie ring do ya ? Lol
This thread has gone crazy like a jerry springer show. Very entertaining tho.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My aggie ring is worn down purdy thin....proudly....been a couple Fearnofish types that needed a lesson in manners testing me that have that Aggie seal imprinted on the side of their heed.

Dude successfully killed a lion. I'm curious to see if the guide had the permits and permission to be where the hunt took place. Give dentist his lion..... if the guide broke the rules fry em. If not then do some stretches, reach all the way around and pat self on back for a job well done.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

The attempt to cut the tracking collar off raises some question imo.But to loose his business over it is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Huh? My father took my brother and I on a safari to Namibia after he retired on. 300,000 acre NO FENCES ranch. Doesn't get much wilder than that. When I hunt I hunt with a bow on public land where I have taken 2 pope and young whitetails with my bow.
> 
> Maybe one day I hope to be as good of a hunter as some of the pretentious folks on here.
> 
> ...


You got my support 100%, even though you're a d#mn Aggie!  I too am a public land only hunter, when I hunt. I can hit my fence 3 times out of 10 with my bow! Kudos for being a real man, and handling your responsibilities. And rising above the negative hand you were dealt. (Not inferring your daughter was, the cancer, and chick that rolled on you) You are the type of person I surround myself with. No excuses, just deal with the crazy carp with a positive attitude.
Wish I could give you a forest of green!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

MarkU said:


> You got my support 100%, even though you're a d#mn Aggie!  I too am a public land only hunter, when I hunt. I can hit my fence 3 times out of 10 with my bow! Kudos for being a real man, and handling your responsibilities. And rising above the negative hand you were dealt. (Not inferring your daughter was, the cancer, and chick that rolled on you) You are the type of person I surround myself with. No excuses, just deal with the crazy carp with a positive attitude.
> Wish I could give you a forest of green!


Got him for ya......


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

No kudos needed fellas. Much appreciated. Lot of mom's do it everyday. Im just a dad that did it. Kudos go to the kids. 

Too bad I never joined the corp so I could be a real hot shot.....(roll eyes)

I know the dentist is in the spotlight but has anyone seen anything definitive on the guides legally being in that hunting location or not?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Like the truth even matters at this point. The narrative has been set by the liberal media. He's the poster boy of the week. It's hard to even remember the Confederate Flag motivated killer (rolling eyes). Remember Ferguson? Baltimore?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

FearNoFish said:


> I have a problem with people killing animals that stand no chance just for the sake of killing.
> 
> If he had stuck to real, ethical hunting & hunting practices he might have keep his dental practice, not have to go into hiding and thinking how many months until he will be butt-raped in a nation where over half of the inmates have AIDS.


What you "have a problem with" is utterly unimportant. You're entitled to the opinion, but the question is whether he did anything illegal. You have a problem separating the two ideas. And because you're personally against what he did, you hope he gets "butt-raped" in prison? Do you go around wishing that all the murderers in prisons get sodomize, or do you just put a higher value on lions than human life?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

JakeNeil said:


> If you're a licensed fisherman or hunter then you are assumed to have knowledge of the fish and wildlife laws. If you're busted by a warden for illegal activity; the "I didn't know" defense will not work.
> 
> If you didn't read the fine print and click on the agree button, then you're accountable and "I didn't know" doesn't work.
> 
> ...


How about if you hire an offshore guide to put you on some state-water snapper? And what if he strays a few hundred yards into federal waters, where you get your fish? Do you think you should be arrested and have your truck confiscated, for putting the ice chest full of fish in the bed?

The problem is, you appear to have gotten all your legal knowledge from watching television. You're completely off point on the legal situation in this case. The fact is, there are a lot of situations where ignorance or mistake is a valid defense.

If an IRS agent gives you the wrong advice (and you can prove it), and you don't pay the right amount of tax, they can't put you in jail for tax evasion. You still owe the tax, but there is no criminal act there.

Ignorance or mistake can be a valid defense, if the act in question would have been lawful had the facts been what they were reasonably thought to be. If a cashier only charges you $99 for that new $199 reel, you can't be charged with theft. You COULD - if you and the cashier were working together. But if you relied on the checker to ring the right amount, there's no criminal intent. They could make you pay the right amount, but not, say, butt-rape you in prison. See the difference?

If this guy relied on a legally-established guide, and believed that the guide had done things properly, there's no criminal intent, and no crime. At least not in this country - I don't know about laws anywhere in Africa. But I don't think you do either.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm thinking the government over there just found their sacrificial lamb: They don't really give a **** about the lion, they don't want to cut down the cash flow that the PH is responsible for, and they can't hang it all on the native dude.. Enter the dentist: he's an international pariah, nobody in their country cares one way or another about either him or the lion, and as far as they can see, everybody in his own country wants him strung up by his toes. All they see is American cash coming for their anti-poaching efforts with all of this publicity for their "plight"... He's toast.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Cecil had it coming............................................ ....*

The neighbors don't seem to mind.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

sgrem said:


> Huh? My father took my brother and I on a safari to Namibia after he retired on. 300,000 acre NO FENCES ranch. Doesn't get much wilder than that. When I hunt I hunt with a bow on public land where I have taken 2 pope and young whitetails with my bow.
> 
> Maybe one day I hope to be as good of a hunter as some of the pretentious folks on here.
> 
> ...


This thread isn't about you. You've strongly given your opinion MULTIPLE times, then you express shock when someone calls you out.

I'm guessing the reason you stated wasn't the only reason your ex left you. But carry on playing the victim.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> This thread isn't about you. You've strongly given your opinion MULTIPLE times, then you express shock when someone calls you out.
> 
> I'm guessing the reason you stated wasn't the only reason your ex left you. But carry on playing the victim.


You're way the hell out of line with a comment like that - especially if you don't know the guy. I post on a sports forum that's wild and wooly, but a comment like that would get you IP banned.

If I thought you had a conscience, I'd say you should be ashamed.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

These personal attacks are comical....such a misguided bunch....unable to simply disagree and have an educated discussion....have a valid take on the matter and don't suck.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> How about if you hire an offshore guide to put you on some state-water snapper? And what if he strays a few hundred yards into federal waters, where you get your fish? Do you think you should be arrested and have your truck confiscated, for putting the ice chest full of fish in the bed?
> 
> The problem is, you appear to have gotten all your legal knowledge from watching television. You're completely off point on the legal situation in this case. The fact is, there are a lot of situations where ignorance or mistake is a valid defense.
> 
> ...


These are excellent scenarios to compare the situation. All of them are awful position to be put in. Here that kind actions by a guide don't go unnoticed and the reputation follows you quickly. Great post man.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

This just in from the guide. Maybe he's lying. But if what he's saying is true (and he's basically testifying to a court) there are a BUNCH of you jack***es who have gotten way ahead of yourselves. You may not like what they were doing, but it wasn't illegal. (Unless, of course, he's lying.) It especially looks like there was never any intent by the dentist to be hunting near the preserve.

â€œWhen Dr Palmer arrived in Bulawayo, his luggage was missing and I was dashing around looking for it. So we were late getting ready to go,â€ he said. "And we were never meant to hunt on the land where this lion was shot. At the last minute I had to divert from a concession [hunting area] about eight miles away.â€

Oops. Sometimes **** just happens.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ant-next-but-couldnt-find-one-big-enough.html


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> *1)*How about if you hire an offshore guide to put you on some state-water snapper? And what if he strays a few hundred yards into federal waters, where you get your fish? Do you think you should be arrested and have your truck confiscated, for putting the ice chest full of fish in the bed?
> 
> The problem is, you appear to have gotten all your legal knowledge from watching television. You're completely off point on the legal situation in this case. The fact is, there are a lot of situations where ignorance or mistake is a valid defense.
> 
> ...


You're basing your thought process on him being completely unaware of the kill being illegal.

1) State and federal waters, okay so we're in the US. Internet reviews and recommendations from responsible anglers could assist me in making the right decision. If the guide is highly regarded, I do not believe that they would cross into federal waters just to put me on the fish. If he does, indeed, shame on him and I will cooperate with authorities. If he does and I am aware of it, shame on the both of us and I am just as guilty.

2) The IRS offers advice? Or in reality do they actually offer assistance? So what you're proclaiming is quite hypothetical. I'm quite sure that a CPA would be offering advice, that's what you're paying him/her for. If a mistake is made the IRS is coming after you, not your accountant or TurboTax or your smart friend, this information can be found on the IRS website and on TurboTax. So basically, choose wisely.

3) I wouldn't rely on a cashier to get it right, if he accidentally undercharges then he could accidentally overcharge. If I paid $299.00 for that $199.00 reel and left none the wiser then I am the fool. I should have researched and verified the price before purchasing the reel, don't you. If the cashier undercharged it's ignorant on his part, if I paid too much, it's ignorant on my part. So again, it's my responsibility to do my homework. In your scenario, either both the cashier and me would be guilty of theft or possibly just me, either way, I'm guilty.

You're hypothetical situations are based on what you believe, mine are based on what I believe. I guess I could also question you as to where you get your knowledge from? Or I could accept that your viewpoints are different from mine and not question your knowledge. Or I could assume that you rely on hunting and fishing guides to maintain your innocence and to plead not guilty, but that's not what you're getting at. I suppose you just don't understand what I am getting at.

Nope, I don't have a clue on African laws, but if I were to end up there, I would do my homework.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Did ya'll se that my "Boat Drainer" thread in the General Fishing Discussion has been the only thread on that forum since 11:46PM? Farkin nuts!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1572538


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Did ya'll se that my "Boat Drainer" thread in the General Fishing Discussion has been the only thread on that forum since 11:46PM? Farkin nuts!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1572538


Baw ha ha !


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

JakeNeil said:


> You're basing your thought process on him being completely unaware of the kill being illegal.


I based my thought process on your completely idiotic remark about being responsible for whatever happens at all times. You have no answer for it, so you deflect. I quit reading the rest after about the second sentence.

You and the other My Little Ponies here can just enjoy your circle-*erk. Get together and have a good cry over Simba.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> I based my thought process on your completely idiotic remark about being responsible for whatever happens at all times. You have no answer for it, so you deflect. I quit reading the rest after about the second sentence.
> 
> You and the other My Little Ponies here can just enjoy your circle-*erk. Get together and have a good cry over Simba.


lol, thanks for the green earlier. I've never been called a My Little Pony before. It's very funny especially if ya google image search, "My Little Pony," I don't think anyone could do it with out laughing.

#LionLivesMatter


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> This just in from the guide. Maybe he's lying. But if what he's saying is true (and he's basically testifying to a court) there are a BUNCH of you jack***es who have gotten way ahead of yourselves. You may not like what they were doing, but it wasn't illegal. (Unless, of course, he's lying.) It especially looks like there was never any intent by the dentist to be hunting near the preserve.
> 
> â€œWhen Dr Palmer arrived in Bulawayo, his luggage was missing and I was dashing around looking for it. So we were late getting ready to go,â€ he said. "And we were never meant to hunt on the land where this lion was shot. At the last minute I had to divert from a concession [hunting area] about eight miles away.â€
> 
> ...


Do you believe everything you read on the internet?

I love the "unless, of course, he's lying". Couldn't resist the opportunity to be a dvck could you? Of course, if he's lying, you wouldn't be one then. LMFAO!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Baw ha ha !


Your crazy man!! Laughing at your own post!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Your crazy man!! Laughing at your own post!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


 Mr. Z can do some strange things during the wee hours of the night leading into a weekend.:ac550:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Your crazy man!! Laughing at your own post!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


I was deflecting because when I looked back on this thread people were going nuts!  


Dick Hanks said:


> Mr. Z can do some strange things during the wee hours of the night leading into a weekend.:ac550:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Mr. Z can do some strange things during the wee hours of the night leading into a weekend.:ac550:


Excited about today!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> By the way, anyone who hunts a lion is chicken****. This is coming from a hunter.


A hunter who has never hunted a lion calling those who do chicken****? You should get out more or read more. For the African hunter there is no more pure form of hunting then on foot after a lion. You get the lion or it gets you.

Seriously dude, bad way to put those who have hunted lions.

Now had you said "By the way, anyone who hunts a lion without giving the lion a chance is chicken****. This is coming from a hunter." Then I would agree with you.

TH


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> A hunter who has never hunted a lion calling those who do chicken****? You should get out more or read more. For the African hunter there is no more pure form of hunting then on foot after a lion. You get the lion or it gets you.
> 
> Seriously dude, bad way to put those who have hunted lions.
> 
> ...


Glad to see someone called this fool out!


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Well...


----------



## SYCO (Dec 1, 2007)

Lagunaroy said:


> Well...


LOL funny cause if I had a president he wouldn't look like Obama


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Y'all listen to the Michael Berry show this morning? He had Ted Nugent on and it was gooodddd!!!!!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ebola...in the news. Sharkbait may be on to something...

http://www.al.com/news/birmingham/index.ssf/2015/08/birmingham_firefighters_quaran.html


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------

